# My town photos.



## CineBox999

Some photos of my town where I live almost all my life...

   
Various dates and cams...


----------



## Alystyr

It looks like you live in an area where someone would actually have to try to take a bad picture.
Not too many places like that around here, sadly.


----------



## CineBox999

Yes, town is small, people are poor and all is sad...)


----------



## CineBox999

A little more...


----------



## CineBox999

Around the town...


----------



## CineBox999

About...


----------



## CineBox999

I don`t understand - why I see "(You have insufficient privileges to post here.)" in my thread  Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum and all The Flame Zone??


----------



## Sunni Man

Russia??   ....


----------



## CineBox999

Yes.


----------



## percysunshine

The architecture has style. Cool


----------



## CineBox999

And? Nobody can answer my question?

And for longing this thread fresh funny foto



If anybody don`t understand there are "Department of Commercial Health". Do you want to improve your health in this place for a lot of money?? gygygygygy!


----------



## Sunni Man

Is Putin popular with the people in your town?   ...


----------



## CineBox999

Yes, our fuking people is such fucking you don`t try to imagenite this! They like drink c2h5oh and eat something like food. And they are happy try $300 by month, do U want this life?


----------



## CineBox999

And absolutly exlusiv for this forum only, our faces 



What do you tell me can about this?


----------



## CineBox999

How I hate these fucking smartphones, this fucking shit for my money!



But for this thread 



Takoe wot chudowische, who wants to understand)).


----------



## Sunni Man

Do you like Putin?


----------



## CineBox999

Sunni Man said:


> Do you like Putin?


Why do I need to love him? I feel absolutely indifferent to him.


----------



## CineBox999

18th century provincial church...


----------



## CineBox999

Just a perspective, where am I, in which country???


----------



## CineBox999

And now - see the fucking McDonald’s that Putin once tried to ban but money won.


----------



## CineBox999

Do not fuck, otherwise you will be behind such a wall))


----------



## CineBox999

Unique photo, this no longer exists...


----------



## CineBox999

Yesterday...


----------

